# Einfacher Thyristorsteller 230V 10A 0-10V



## Blockmove (20 Dezember 2020)

Guten Morgen Kollegen,

ich kann mein Brauchwasser durch Heizstäbe in meinem Speicher auch elektr. erwärmen.
Bislang erfolgt die Regelung einfach über einen 3 phasigen Thermostat mit Schaltkontakten.

Ich möchte die Heizstäbe zukünftig in meine PV-Anlage einbinden.
Dafür suche ich nun 3 einfache Thyristor- oder Triacsteller für 230V 10A.
Ansteuerung 0(1) - 10V oder vielleicht auch Ansteuerung über Netzwerk (Modbus TCP)

Wichtig ist neben günstig (bin Schwabe) gute EMV-Eigenschaften.
Radiohören sollte im Haus und im Umkreis noch möglich sein 

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## GLT (20 Dezember 2020)

Vlt. ist da was für dich bei
http://www.chiemtronic.de/


----------



## dingo (20 Dezember 2020)

Thermokon oder EAP electric haben Thyristorsteller im Programm:
https://www.thermokon.de/produkte/thyristor-leistungsteller/3-phasig/
https://www.eap-electric.at/produkt...uct/tyco-3ph-5-50a-thyristorsteller-3-phasig/


----------



## dingo (20 Dezember 2020)

Auch 1-Phasige Modelle


----------



## dingo (20 Dezember 2020)

Gegen Schaltfrequenz- Begleitton im Radio könnte man ja auf Internetradio umstellen 

Wir hatten vor Jahrzenten einen CB- Funker/Hobbyfernseh- Sender in der Nachbarschaft, der hatte mit aktivierten Brenner & Relayschaltungen nach Afrika usw. gefunkt.

Kein ungestörtes Fernsehen, geschweige Radio UKW möglich, der konnte froh sein das kein Flugzeug abgestürtzt ist...
Erdkrümmung, Ozonloch sollen hiervon unberührt geblieben sein

Die für Normalhaushalte unübliche Antennenmasten auf seinem Gelände haben den quasi selbst an die Bundesnetzagentur verraten..., fanden die Behörden wegen dem Fernsehturm & Freizeitflughafen in der Nachbarschaft überhaupt nicht witzig.


----------



## Blockmove (20 Dezember 2020)

dingo schrieb:


> Gegen Schaltfrequenz- Begleitton im Radio könnte man ja auf Internetradio umstellen
> 
> Wir hatten vor Jahrzenten einen CB- Funker/Hobbyfernseh- Sender in der Nachbarschaft, der hatte mit aktivierten Brenner & Relayschaltungen nach Afrika usw. gefunkt.
> 
> ...



Ich hab mal vor 3-4 Jahren einen DALI-LED-Dimmer für LED-Stripes gekauft.
Das Teil funktionierte zwar, hatte aber dermassen EMV-Störungen, dass selbst bei den Nachbarn kein Dect-Telefon mehr zuverlässig funktionierte.
Seitdem bin ich da doch sensibler.
War ein typischer Fall von "Wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal"


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (20 Dezember 2020)

Blockmove schrieb:


> .. War ein typischer Fall von "Wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal"


Da musst du als Schwabe ja ein ernsthaft in Konflikt geraten  .

A-senco Thyristor-Phasenanschnittsteuerung, angeboten von pohltechnik.
Bei dem Preis und mit einer Portion schwäbischer Kühnheit könnte man sogar darüber nachdenken, auf die flinken Halbleitersicherungen zu verzichten.


----------



## Blockmove (20 Dezember 2020)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> A-senco Thyristor-Phasenanschnittsteuerung, angeboten von pohltechnik.
> Bei dem Preis und mit einer Portion schwäbischer Kühnheit könnte man sogar darüber nachdenken, auf die flinken Halbleitersicherungen zu verzichten.



Danke für den Tipp. Und netterweise sitzt Pohltechnik grad mal 40km von mir weg.
Ist quasi Regional-Kaufen 
Die 10A Halbleitersicherungen treiben mich jetzt nicht wirklich in den Ruin. 
Wobei natürlich bei rein ohmschen Verbrauchern und natürlich vorhandenen Sicherheitsthermostat könnte der Schwabe in mir schon Schwach werden.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## nade (21 Dezember 2020)

Hmmm. Schwabe.... Hmmmmm. Evtl dran gedacht direkt dc Seite umzuwandeln? Wären gleich wieder Verluste vom Wechselrichter weniger. Neben dem das dann auch die Energie während eines Stromausfalls verwendbar währe. Oder wenn das EVU Mal Notenspeisung macht, da die mit einer Frequenz fahren die die PV Anlagen nicht einspeisen lässt.
Nur Mal so ne Idee.

Gesendet von meinem S61 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Blockmove (21 Dezember 2020)

nade schrieb:


> Hmmm. Schwabe.... Hmmmmm. Evtl dran gedacht direkt dc Seite umzuwandeln? Wären gleich wieder Verluste vom Wechselrichter weniger. Neben dem das dann auch die Energie während eines Stromausfalls verwendbar währe. Oder wenn das EVU Mal Notenspeisung macht, da die mit einer Frequenz fahren die die PV Anlagen nicht einspeisen lässt.
> Nur Mal so ne Idee.



Hallo Nade,
die Idee ist nicht schlecht und erhöht ganz klar den Wirkungsgrad.
Da es bei mir kein Neubau ist, wäre der Mehraufwand doch ganz nett.
Wenn ich da den Schwaben in mir rechnen lasse, dann schüttelt er mit dem Kopf und sagt nein 

Mein Ziel bei der PV-Anlage ist es soweit wie möglich mit Standardlösungen  zu arbeiten.
Die Heizstäbe sind eigentlich die einzige "Bastellösung".
Das Ganze soll auch von einem "normalen" Eletriker wartbar sein.
Umrichter, Speicher, Wallbox, Zähler und teilweise auch Hausgeräte haben LAN oder WLAN-Schnittstellen.
Durch Verknüpfen der Geräte hat man doch recht hohen Einfluß auf die Energieverteilung.
Zieht man aber den Netzwerkstecker, so hat man wieder ein ganz normales 08/15-System wie ursprünglich installiert.

Liest man man in den entsprechen PV- oder Haustechnik-Foren, dann gibt es viele, für die PV bzw. erneuerbare Energien beinahe Religion sind.
Da stell ich lieber hier im Forum meine Fragen 

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## nade (21 Dezember 2020)

Genau das. Religionen. Ich glaube nur an eine Religion, die heißt.. das geht.
Wo ich gerade bei deiner PV Anlage nicht weiß, das ist die String Spannung. Lässt sich zwar auf 230/400V mit den Thyristoren runter regeln, aber eben die Durchschlagsspannung bei Gleichstrom... wohl das haupt Problem.
Was wohl zu Anfang hohe Kosten bringt, weil spezielle Bauteile, die damit auch umgehen können. PV haben ja bekanntlich die Grundvorraussetzung für stehene Lichtbögen.
Also da bin ich bei dir. Der Material wie auch dann noch der kleine aber feine tech. Aufwand für das zu Implementieren könnte imens werden. Ob das die 4Kwp? in Heizleistung umwandeln wert ist..? Fraglich. Die umgewandlungs Verlustwärme wird ja auch so schon in Raumwärme verwandelt.
Nun ja, der "normale" Elektriker hat mit der Zeit zu gehen, sonst wird er wohl mit der Zeit gehn. Hab auch mittlerweile von Klingel bis 2Mw Schaltanlagen alles im Aufbau, wie auch Wartung. Die fast kleinste Anlage ist ein kleines MHKW mit "nur" 10MW Eingespeister elektrischen Leistung. Ok, die NSHV wird überwiegend von ABB umgebaut, da sind wir eigentlich nur die Unterstützung. Ein Schlosser kennt nur sein Metall, ein Elektriker ist immer mit beim technischen Wandel dabei, an der Front.
Egal. Allein schon deine Grundidee wird zwar den einen oder anderen Elektriker bereits überfordern bei der Wartung, aber immerhin besser als die Energie einem EVU zu "schenken", was bei den Preisunterschieden wohl so genannt werden darf.
Gibt ja auch schon Wechselrichter mit Batteriesystem, die als Notstrom Wechselrichter eingesetzt werden dürfen/können.


----------



## Blockmove (21 Dezember 2020)

@Nade
Technisch gesehen, wäre die Umsetzung eigentlich nicht mal so eine große Herausforderung.
Aber es rechnet sich schlichtweg hinten und vorne nicht.

Umweltschutz und Nachhaltigkeit muss man sich eisten können und wollen.
Letztlich ist es doch bei dem Thema Energiemanagement der gleiche Mist wie bei Industrie 4.0.
Zig Systeme, zig Schnittstellen und zig Protokolle und nix spielt out of the box zusammen.

Schönes weiteres Beispiel:
Letzte Woche gab unser Wäschetrockner den Geist auf.
Nach knapp 20 Jahren lohnt sich nun wirklich eine Reperatur nicht mehr.
Also hab ich heute nach einem Neuen geschaut.
Natürlich mit der Möglichkeit ins Energiemanagement einzubinden.
Wenn ich mir aber nun den Mehrpreis für Home Connect oder Miele Con@cectivity 3.0 anschaue, dann rechnet sich das auch niemals.

Jetzt kann ich aber noch die ganzen Systeme selbst konfigurieren undmit einander koppeln.
Was soll aber der "normale" Kunde machen?

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## nade (21 Dezember 2020)

Muss lachen, sorry. Genau das denk ich mir auch schon die ganze Zeit. Was soll der ganze vernetzungskram? Warum soll ich Alexa meine Installation überlassen? Warum ein Smartmeter, der die Option hat zwischen 7 Stromtarifen zu schalten, der dann auch dem EVU Echtzeitverbräuche übermittelt?
Warum soll ich, gerade wo du mit Wallbox kommst, denen das willkürliche Abschalten meines E-Autos überlassen? Woher wollen die wissen, das ich nicht gerade von der Arbeit kam, und eine Stunde später die neu geladene Leistung brauche für Einkaufen zu fahren?
Nun ja. solange für unsere reGierung internet noch Beuland ist, wird sich eh nix ändern. Außer mehr DDR Überwachung.


----------



## Hesse (21 Dezember 2020)

Wäre es nicht auch ein Ansatz (auch im Bezug auf gleichmäßige Sinus Belastung),
  die Heizkörper sind ja bestimmt mindestens 3 Stk so intelligent per  Relais (Halbleiterrelais) zu verschalten das diese 

   Heizkörper  in Reihe , Parallel  oder Reihen Parallelschaltung  ans Netz (AC) gehen.

  Somit sollte sich auch eine recht gute Abstufung erreichen lassen…

  Alles bleibt dann Ohmische last …


----------



## Blockmove (21 Dezember 2020)

Hesse schrieb:


> Wäre es nicht auch ein Ansatz (auch im Bezug auf gleichmäßige Sinus Belastung),
> die Heizkörper sind ja bestimmt mindestens 3 Stk so intelligent per  Relais (Halbleiterrelais) zu verschalten das diese
> 
> Heizkörper  in Reihe , Parallel  oder Reihen Parallelschaltung  ans Netz (AC) gehen.
> ...




3 Phasen und 3 Heizstäbe.
Wenn man hier alle sinnigen Kominationen / Abstufungen berücksichtigt, dann braucht man ne ganze Menge an Solid State Relais.
Ich glaub das gibt ja fast eine Aufgabe für SPS-Forum Weihnachtsrätsel 

Da es ja eine netzgeführte Anlage ist, ist das Thema Sinus-Belastung nicht so sehr im Focus.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Hesse (21 Dezember 2020)

Blockmove schrieb:


> 3 Phasen und 3 Heizstäbe.


Ein Nullleiter gibt es doch bestimmt auch noch, somit kommt noch Betrieb an 230V und 400V dazu.


----------



## nade (21 Dezember 2020)

Halbleiterrelais. Da wäre auch eine pwm Regelung denkbar. Also schonmal auf 3 Relais eingekürzt. Aber 2-4 Regelgrößen. Wetter, einspeiseenergie, genutzte Energie und noch benötigte Wärmeenergie. Das hätte sicher was als programuerwettbewerb. Wenn das Ding läuft und es keine fertige Lösung gibt, sicher etwas für den ökomarkt.

Gesendet von meinem S61 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Blockmove (21 Dezember 2020)

nade schrieb:


> Halbleiterrelais. Da wäre auch eine pwm Regelung denkbar. Also schonmal auf 3 Relais eingekürzt. Aber 2-4 Regelgrößen. Wetter, einspeiseenergie, genutzte Energie und noch benötigte Wärmeenergie. Das hätte sicher was als programuerwettbewerb. Wenn das Ding läuft und es keine fertige Lösung gibt, sicher etwas für den ökomarkt.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem S61 mit Tapatalk



Und schon sind wir quasi wieder am Anfang bei meiner ursprünglichen Fragestellung 
Ich seh keinen Vorteil einer PWM im Vergleich zu simplen Phasenabschnittsteuerung mit 3 einfachen Tyristor oder Triacstellern.

Auf dem Ökomarkt gibt es fertige Lösungen. Entweder als Cloudlösung gegen einen "geringen" monatlichen Beitrag oder auch als "kostengünstige" Steuerung.

Aber ganz ehrlich wäre mir die "Kundschaft" dafür zu speziell.
Lies mal ein paar Threats in den entsprechenden Foren 

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (21 Dezember 2020)

Zu PWM fallen mir auf Anhieb schon ein paar Vorteile ein:


weniger Blindleistung
schwäbische Ansteuerung
schwäbische SSR
schwäbische Verlustleistung
SSR


----------



## Blockmove (21 Dezember 2020)

Hmm jetzt stellt sich die Frage: Gibt es einen Unterschied bei den Smartmetern zwischen PWM und Phasenanschnittsteuerung?


----------



## JSEngineering (21 Dezember 2020)

Hallo,

dumme Frage: reicht bei 10A nicht ein einfacher Dimm-Aktor?

Erstes Google-Ergebnis:
https://www.ero-lichttechnik.de/led-dimmer-1-10v-und-0-10v-12v-24v-10a-pwm.html

Gruß
    Jens


----------



## Blockmove (21 Dezember 2020)

JSEngineering schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> dumme Frage: reicht bei 10A nicht ein einfacher Dimm-Aktor?
> 
> ...



Naja die 10A sind schon ok ... Aber ich brauch 230V AC


----------



## JSEngineering (21 Dezember 2020)

Jaaaaaa.... war als Beispiel gedacht...... [emoji849]
“Serviervorschlag“

Aber vom Prinzip ist das doch das, was Du suchst, oder?


----------



## JSEngineering (21 Dezember 2020)

So, Kinder im Bett, kann man auch mal in Ruhe googeln 

http://www.lucifer-shop.de/dimmer-varintens/476-sdk-ab-10-phasenabschnitt-dimmer-2300w.html

Das sollte doch was sein!? Aber da wird vermutlich der Schwabe beim Preis schwach?


----------



## JSEngineering (21 Dezember 2020)

Wenn Du DMX kannst oder den externen Fader simulierst, geht's vielleicht auch hier mit für 67€:

https://www.thomann.de/de/botex_up_2_1_channel_dimmer_10_a.htm


----------



## Blockmove (21 Dezember 2020)

JSEngineering schrieb:


> So, Kinder im Bett, kann man auch mal in Ruhe googeln
> 
> http://www.lucifer-shop.de/dimmer-varintens/476-sdk-ab-10-phasenabschnitt-dimmer-2300w.html
> 
> Das sollte doch was sein!? Aber da wird vermutlich der Schwabe beim Preis schwach?



Naja das geht schon deutlich günstiger.

Die billigste Lösung wäre einfach mit PWM und Solid State, aber da bin ich mir nicht sicher, was die Zähler da treiben


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (21 Dezember 2020)

Blockmove schrieb:


> .. da bin ich mir nicht sicher, was die Zähler da treiben


Ich würde erwarten, dass der Zähler den Effektivwert misst. Warum sollte das bei PWM anders sein? Im Gegensatz zu der Phasenschnippelei ist das doch nichts anderes als ein simples ON/OFF.


----------



## Blockmove (21 Dezember 2020)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Ich würde erwarten, dass der Zähler den Effektivwert misst. Warum sollte das bei PWM anders sein? Im Gegensatz zu der Phasenschnippelei ist das doch nichts anderes als ein simples ON/OFF.



So ganz banal ist es anscheinend nicht.
Beispiel:
Ich hab von 1,5kW übrig von der PV.
Die Heizstäbe haben 7,5kW.
Bei PWM schalte ich auch die volle Leistung für eine gewisse Zeitdauer ein.
Und da reagiert dann auch der Bezugszähler.
Laut einigen Berichten sind die topmodernen Smartmeter da recht miserabel.

Phasenanschnitt oder Phasenabschnitt scheidet nun doch aus.
Ist für "wärmetechnische" Geräte in der Leistungsklasse nicht erlaubt.

Auf dem Markt gibt es im "FU" für Heizstäbe teilweise mit Frequenzen bis zu 20kHz.
Aber die Lösungen rechnen sich für mich nicht.

Also gibt es jetzt eine ganz einfache Lösung mit 3 Solid State Relais.
On - Off ohne Leistungsregelung.
Ist zu wenig PV-Überschuß da, wird der halt ins Netz eingespeist.


----------



## Kabeläffle (22 Dezember 2020)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Die Heizstäbe haben 7,5kW.


Hat wirklich jeder Heizstab 7,5kW?
Bei Welcher Spannung?
Bestimmt lassen sich die Stäbe auch so verschalten, dass sie nur 1/3 der Leistung haben.
Alternativ bekommst du auch für wenig Geld Heizstäbe mit weniger Leistung…


----------



## Blockmove (22 Dezember 2020)

Kabeläffle schrieb:


> Hat wirklich jeder Heizstab 7,5kW?
> Bei Welcher Spannung?
> Bestimmt lassen sich die Stäbe auch so verschalten, dass sie nur 1/3 der Leistung haben.
> Alternativ bekommst du auch für wenig Geld Heizstäbe mit weniger Leistung…



3x2,5kW an 230V.


----------



## Holzmichl (22 Dezember 2020)

Anderer Ansatz:
Ich hab sowas noch nicht verwendet, aber wäre für deine Heizstab-Anwendung ein Stufentrafo, der die Ausgangsspannung als AC absenkt nicht auch möglich?

http://www.trafo24.com/epages/79921744.mobile/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/79921744/Products/TR-00410

Der hätte beispielsweise soweit genügend Leistung und man könnte per Relais/Schütz sekundär die gewünschte Stufe verschalten. Dann ist man zwar nicht Stufenlos, aber mit 7 Stufen schon besser wie Ein/Aus und EMV sollte auch kein Problem sein.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Blockmove (22 Dezember 2020)

Holzmichl schrieb:


> Anderer Ansatz:
> Ich hab sowas noch nicht verwendet, aber wäre für deine Heizstab-Anwendung ein Stufentrafo, der die Ausgangsspannung als AC absenkt nicht auch möglich?
> 
> http://www.trafo24.com/epages/79921744.mobile/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/79921744/Products/TR-00410
> ...



Vielen Dank Michael

Die Idee mit den Trafos gefällt mir!
Lässt sich leicht umsetzen und macht keine Probleme mit EMV  und Energiemessung.
Das bleibt mal im Hinterkopf.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (22 Dezember 2020)

Blockmove schrieb:


> .. Phasenanschnitt oder Phasenabschnitt scheidet nun doch aus.
> Ist für "wärmetechnische" Geräte in der Leistungsklasse nicht erlaubt...


Bis zu welcher Leistung ist es denn erlaubt? 2,5kW ist ja nun eigentlich nicht so gigantisch.


----------



## Blockmove (22 Dezember 2020)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Bis zu welcher Leistung ist es denn erlaubt? 2,5kW ist ja nun eigentlich nicht so gigantisch.



Warte noch auf genaue Auskunft vom Energieversorger.
Hab Zahlen von 200W bis 1kW pro Phase.


----------



## Kabeläffle (22 Dezember 2020)

So würdest du auf ca. 1,7kW kommen.


```
230V o---------+-----------+
                |           |
                |          ---
               ---         | | R3
            R1 | |         | |
               | |         ---
               ---          |  
                +-----------+
                |  
                |   
               ---      
            R2 | |    
               | |    
               ---   
                |     
                |  
                | 
  0V o----------+
```

Alle Heizungen in Reihe ergeben ca. 840W.

Voraussetzung ist, dass sich der Widerstands-Draht bei Wärmeänderung einigermaßen linear verhält…


----------



## Hesse (22 Dezember 2020)

Kabeläffle schrieb:


> Alle Heizungen in Reihe ergeben ca. 840W.



Meine Rede …
und das bei einem Wirkungsgrad den du mit keinem Trafo oder Thyristorsteller schafts

Früher gab’s in E-Herd dafür Siebentaktschalter


----------



## Blockmove (22 Dezember 2020)

@Äffle und Hesse

Mit Reihen- und / oder Parallelschaltung kann man ja richtig tolle und erstaunliche Sachen machen 

Nur:
Ich hab 3 Heizstäbe a 230V 2,5kW *UND 3 Phasen *.
OK irgendwo schwirrt auch noch ein Neutralleiter rum.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (22 Dezember 2020)

Blockmove schrieb:


> .. *3 Phasen *..


Das ist deinem Stromzähler aber hoffentlich egal? Er zählt die Gesamtleistung und nicht jede Phase separat, oder doch?


----------



## Hesse (22 Dezember 2020)

Blockmove schrieb:


> @Äffle und Hesse
> 
> *UND 3 Phasen *.
> OK irgendwo schwirrt auch noch ein Neutralleiter rum.



Das ist für dich jetzt ein Nachteil ? 




Blockmove schrieb:


> Ich hab 3 Heizstäbe a 230V 2,5kW



  Sicher ? 
  Wenn sie im Dreieck verschaltet sind und 2,5KW bei 400V haben würde das die Möglichkeiten noch erweitern 
  Zugegeben Dreieck ist unwahrscheinlich aber kommt auch vor .


----------



## Blockmove (22 Dezember 2020)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Das ist deinem Stromzähler aber hoffentlich egal? Er zählt die Gesamtleistung und nicht jede Phase separat, oder doch?



Es gibt 2 Zähler.
Einen für Bezug und einen für die Einspeisung.
Wenn ich auf einer Phase mehr ziehe als ich auf dieser erzeuge, dann muss ich zahlen.
Die Tarife für Einspeisung und Bezug unterscheiden sich deutlich


----------



## Blockmove (22 Dezember 2020)

Hesse schrieb:


> Wenn sie im Dreieck verschaltet sind und 2,5KW bei 400V haben würde das die Möglichkeiten noch erweitern
> Zugegeben Dreieck ist unwahrscheinlich aber kommt auch vor .



Ja, die Heizstäbe haben 230V.


----------



## Hesse (22 Dezember 2020)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Wenn ich auf einer Phase mehr ziehe als ich auf dieser erzeuge, dann muss ich zahlen.


  Ach so ….. OK….

1. Du speist auch 3phasig ein?
2.        Du weißt genau was du pro Phase einspeist?
3.       Du weißt genau was du pro Phase noch verbrauchen dürftest ?


----------



## Hesse (22 Dezember 2020)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Ich glaub das gibt ja fast eine Aufgabe für SPS-Forum Weihnachtsrätsel



  Ich denke es hat hier schon begonnen ….


----------



## Blockmove (22 Dezember 2020)

Hesse schrieb:


> Ach so ….. OK….
> 
> 1. Du speist auch 3phasig ein?
> 2.        Du weißt genau was du pro Phase einspeist?
> 3.       Du weißt genau was du pro Phase noch verbrauchen dürftest ?



3 x Ja

PV-Umrichter, PV-Speicher, Wallbox und Smartmeter haben Schnittstellen.
Rest-API, MQTT, Modbus ... Alles querbeet. Aber das bin ich von Industrie 4.0 gewohnt.
Ich komm an alle Informationen und kann die Geräte wie z.B Wallbox oder Wäschetrockner auch steuern.
Dafür reicht ein Raspberry mit ioBroker. Letztlich keine Raketenwissenschaft


----------



## Frohnius (22 Dezember 2020)

mir gefällt die idee mit dem stufentrafo bisher am besten ...
es ist natürlich nur ein kompromiss da die einspeisung nicht 100% weggeregelt werden kann 
ich halte es für die wirtschaftlichste lösung ... 
denn bei ca. 5 monaten im jahr wird der akku normalerweise mit eigenverbrauch gar nicht wirklich voll und der heizstab wird nicht zugeschaltet ...
man könnte natürlich mit verbrauchs und ertragsprognose für den nächsten tag den heizstab auch aus dem akku z.b. nachts laufen lassen 

eine öl-zentralheizung verbraucht bei einem 1-familienhaus mit zb 3 personen grob geschätzt 100 liter öl in den sommermonaten für die brauchwasseraufbereitung ...
somit bleibt das einsparpotential überschaubar ...und es geht wohl eher darum "es machen zu wollen und können" 
ich find die idee an sich klasse


----------



## JSEngineering (22 Dezember 2020)

Frohnius schrieb:


> eine öl-zentralheizung verbraucht bei einem 1-familienhaus mit zb 3 personen grob geschätzt 100 liter öl in den sommermonaten für die brauchwasseraufbereitung ...
> somit bleibt das einsparpotential überschaubar ...und es geht wohl eher darum "es machen zu wollen und können"
> ich find die idee an sich klasse



Man könnte ja auch sagen: Insellösung und an der PV-Anlage ausschließlich die Heizstäbe betreiben.
Vom eingesparten Öl dann die kWh bezahlen für die Geräte, die man sonst an der PV-Anlage betreiben würde.

Man könnte auch andere Geräte wie z.B. Kühlschrank und Kühltruhe mit dranhängen: Über Tag kühlen die runter (ggf. tiefer als normal) und in der Nacht sind sie aus. Im Sommer kann man auch die Klimaanlage damit betreiben... alles Stromfresser, die man aber genau dann gut betreiben kann, wenn viel Sonne da ist.

Dann hat man - da es eine Insellösung ist - überhaupt keine Probleme mit dem Regeln. - Und für Ausfälle kann man eine "normale" Steckdose daneben setzen und bei Bedarf das Gerät umstöpseln.


----------



## Frohnius (22 Dezember 2020)

JSEngineering schrieb:


> Man könnte ja auch sagen: Insellösung und an der PV-Anlage ausschließlich die Heizstäbe betreiben.
> Vom eingesparten Öl dann die kWh bezahlen für die Geräte, die man sonst an der PV-Anlage betreiben würde.



oh lieber nicht .. ein modernes öl-brennwertgerät holt aus einem liter (vll war es auch 1kg) heizöl ca. 8,9 kwh wärme raus ...
somit würden die fast 9 kwh ja selbst wenn öl teuer ist, nicht mal einen euro kosten ...
das wird mit dem kwh preis bei strom nix 

achja ..somit wären dann grob aufgerundet ca. 1000 kwh in den sommermonaten für die brauchwasserbereitung nötig ...

zur wärmegewinnung taugt strom erst mal nix im vergleich zu öl oder gas ... einfach zu teuer (tarifabhängig klar .. )

edit ...
ich habe in einer tennet-zeitschrift kürzlich gelesen, dass die energieversorger planen, überschüssigen strom als wärme zu speichern ...
somit nicht die schlechteste idee .. ein paar kwh in warmes brauchwasser zu investieren ..


----------



## JSEngineering (22 Dezember 2020)

Naja, hier in der Nähe ist ein Haus gebaut worden, das hat einen mehrere Kubikmeter umfassenden Tank in der Mitte. Den heizt er im Sommer auf und zieht im Winter die Wärme raus zum Heizen - bei Brauchwasser magst Du recht haben, durchgerechnet hab ich das noch nie, da ich noch nicht in die Verlegenheit gekommen bin  Stichwort: Luxusprobleme


----------



## Frohnius (22 Dezember 2020)

oh .. und zuende gerechnet ...
verkauft man die 1000 kwh und bekommt 12 cent ? ...
also grob 100 euro dafür ... kann man sich leicht 100 liter heizöl kaufen und hat noch was übrig ..


----------



## nade (22 Dezember 2020)

Also... Lass uns nicht so dumm rum rätseln. Wie viele Wechselrichter, welche Größe und speisen die jeweils 3 Phasig ein. Wieviel PV Anlagenleistung hast überhaupt. Scheint ja aber auch shcon eine etwas ältere Anlage zu sein, weil die letzten nun 2 Jahre habe ich Anlagen mit Überschusseinspeisung nur noch mit einem Zähler realisieren müssen. 2 Richtungszähler. eben diese EHZ (Smartmeterdinger) Kein einer wurde bisher auch nur über eine Datenschnittstelle ans EVU angebunden. Anderst sind da so Anlagen hinter einem Kundentrafo, da wird eine Lastgangsmessung gemacht. Oder eben große Anlagen die über eine Wandlermessung einspeisen, bzw in der Kundenanlage integriert wurden.
Bei älteren Anlagen war eine Auswertbox nötig, neuere Wechselrichter von z.b. SMA haben eine Wlan Anbindung. Dazu bisher auch erst einmal verbaut, in einer Anlage die wir nur noch Angeschlossen hatten, ein Stromzähler mit Netzwerkanbindung, der quasie auch den kompletten gelieferten, wie auch bezogenen Strom misst.
Das wird dann mit einem webbasierten Portal zusammen gewürfelt mit den Daten des Wechselrichters. In dem Fall war es nur ein Wechselrichter für 10kw (irgendwo/wann haben die das bis 30kw abgeschafft).
Ach ja und Phasen sollten gleichmäßig belastet werden. Durch 3 Phasen Wechselrichter ist die Gefahr recht gering, aber da gibts einen Richtwert von 4,6kva.

Also ich wäre immer noch für eine DC Regelung, was nun weitere Informationen wie Stringspannung, Anzahl der Strings und wieviele MPP Tracker sind belegt erfordert. Vorteil der DC Regelung wäre hierbei, der Wechselrichter speist weiterhin Phasengleich ein, egal was man vorne dran macht.

Egal wie, das wird eine sehr empfindliche Regelung, da hier z.B. die Heizphasen der Waschmaschine auch berücksichtigt werden müssen. Oder es bleibt überwiegend bei einem sicheren Bereich der von der Überschusseinspeisung abgezwackt wird.

Da kommt für mich nur die Frage auf wie machen das die Akkuwechselrichter? Also mit dem Ladestrom und Einspeisestrom, wenn der Eigenbedarf über dem Solarstrom liegt? regeln die da überhaupt, oder wird gesagt, egal der Akku brauch nun seine Ladung, können nix für das gerade gekocht wird.


----------



## Blockmove (22 Dezember 2020)

Das Ziel ist den Eigenverbrauchsanteil so hoch wiemöglich zu haben.
Also sagen wir mal eine Insellösung mit Kabel zum Festland 

Laut bisheriger Plannung bekommt die Anlage 9,9kWp und der Speicher 7,5kW.
Problem mit den ganzen Speichern ist, dass sie gar nicht mit der vollen PV-Leistung laden können.
Ausserdem sind 7,5kW recht schnell voll.
Als nächstes ist dann da das E-Auto. Hat nen 50kW-Akku und kann mit bis zu 11kW laden.
Wird durchschnittlich ca. 20kWh am Tag brauchen.
Dazu kann ich Wäschetrockner, Geschirrspüler und Gefrierschrank in gewissem Umfang steuern.
Also letztlich ist es wirklich "nur" ein Regelwerk und ein paar Schnittstellen.


----------



## Frohnius (22 Dezember 2020)

spielt das e-auto überhaupt eine rolle ? also ist dein strom ? 
kein eigener ladeanschluss mit eigenem zähler ? 
^ vll dumme frage - aber hat es denke ich mal gegeben ..


----------



## nade (22 Dezember 2020)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Das Ziel ist den Eigenverbrauchsanteil so hoch wiemöglich zu haben.
> Also sagen wir mal eine Insellösung mit Kabel zum Festland
> 
> Laut bisheriger Plannung bekommt die Anlage 9,9kWp und der Speicher 7,5kW.
> ...



Ahhh jetzt ja. Du hast die Anlage noch nicht. Weiß nicht wie es bei euch ist, aber du hast nacher eigentlich nur noch ein EHZ als 2 Richtungs Zähler. Da hängt die PV dann wie ein normaler Verbraucher in deinem Sicherungskasten. Der damalige aufwand eigener Zähler und ein plombierbarer Hauptschalter im Plombierten bereich ist nicht mehr. Ach ja hast du die 70% Abregelung? Den Kappes haben die irgendwo auch eingeführt. Versteh nicht warum man nur noch 10KW bauen darf und dann davon nur 70% nutzen dürfen.. aber über Sinn darf man sich hierzulande nicht mehr den Kopf zerbrechen.
Also 2-3 Strings auf 2 MPP Tracker. Schätze mal du bekommst einen SMA tripower tl10000 oder 11000.
SMA hat z.B. Netzwerkanschluss oder Wlan. Stringspannung schätze ich mal was zwischen 300 und 500V. 
Kann mich zwar täuschen, aber so wäre etwa meine Konfiguration.
Da gibt es sicher schon etwas fertiges von der Smarthome Seite für die Regelung zu bewältigen. Kritisch bzw genauer zu betrachten wäre dein Heißwasserspeicher. Evtl die Heizpatrone nicht doch gegen eine kleinere zb 3KW tauschen? Dann brauchs nicht viele Schaltvorgänge und Regelung. Da könnte es mit Dauerbetrieb evtl sogar durchgehend mit laufen.

@ Frohnius, den eigenen Zähler brauchs bei Gewerblich genutztem Ladestrom, da dieser anderst gerechnet wird. Hausgebrauch muss es nicht unbedingt einen haben, aber wenn dann hat der keine besondere Anforderung. Meist können die Wallboxen über Bluetoth, Wlan oder Netzwerkanschluss ausgelesen werden. Gehackt wurden die "normalen" RFID gesperrten Boxen auch schon. Letztens erst ein YT Video gesehn, wo er die Grundlagen dazu genannt hat. Über eine selbst zusammen gestellte Box hat er dann mal einfach Wasser gekocht, wo das Elektroauto für die Box geladen wurde. Und das quasie auf Kosten eines anderen.


----------



## Blockmove (22 Dezember 2020)

Frohnius schrieb:


> spielt das e-auto überhaupt eine rolle ? also ist dein strom ?
> kein eigener ladeanschluss mit eigenem zähler ?
> ^ vll dumme frage - aber hat es denke ich mal gegeben ..



Ich hab keinen eigenen Zähler für die Wallbox.
Daher kann ich die PV-Anlage zum Laden verwenden.


----------



## Blockmove (22 Dezember 2020)

@nade
Aktuell hab ich einen Kaco blueplanet Wechselrichter auf dem Angebot stehen.

Die Heizpatrone ist sozusagen "Altbestand".
Wenn man es genau nimmt, dann rechnet sich das Thema Warmwasser sowieso nicht.
Darum will ich da nicht unnötig viel investieren.

Fertige Lösungen gibt es.
Allerdings mit zig Einschränkungen und teilweise elend teuer.
Da ich beruflich auch viel mit Industrie 4.0 zu tun habe, sind Protokolle, Logging und Auswertung nicht das große Problem.
Letztlich reicht da ein Raspberry 4 mit ioBroker, Node RED und mosquitto.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## nade (22 Dezember 2020)

Kaco. Haben glaub eine Netzwerkschnittstelle. Zum schalten mal an ein Arduino gedacht? dann Bedarfs nur noch der Leistungselektronik. Im ganzen denk ich ist es wohl eh ein Projekt für sich selbst etwas zu bauen, um wieder etwas mehr zu wissen, was im normalen Umfeld nicht vorkommt. Oder eben das Kind im Manne, das mal was probieren will.  Hab schon ohne PV Anlage an Wasserstoff/Braungasherstellung gedacht, was man wunderbar in ein BHKW verwenden könnte. Das Problem ist ersteinmal eine Anlage zu Kaufen und Bauen, dann die Umsetzung und die Lagerung von dem Gas. Übersteigt mein Buget und auch meine mom chronische Unlust bremst zusätzlich.
was wird dich die anlage nach kosten voranschlag momentan kosten?


----------



## Blockmove (23 Dezember 2020)

Hallo nade,

ich hab ne Wago SPS als Haussteuerung. Die Heizstäbe werden dann darüber geregelt.
Mit Aduino oder besser gesagt NodeMCU (ESP8266) wird es 2 Anwendungen geben:

Auslesen der Zähler (Smartmeter) über die optische Schnittstelle.
Dazu gibt es diverse Opensource-Projekte. Hardwarekosten ca. 30€.

"Energieampel"
Wir haben im Flur eine mit RGB-Stripes beleuchtete Vitrine.
Die RGB-Stripes werden gegen WS2812-Stripes ausgetauscht.
Da ist jede LED einzeln ansteuerbar.
Damit sollen dann div. Zustände unauffällig (frauengerecht) visualisiert werden.

Sinn des ganzen Projekts:
"Weil ich es kann"  Oder einfach gesagt: Männerspielzeug

Kosten der Anlage (PV 9,9kWp Sharp-Module Kaco-Umrichter, Senec Speicher 7,5kW, neuer Zählerplatz) ca. 18k€
Nicht der billigste Anbieter, aber direkt am Ort. 

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## nade (23 Dezember 2020)

Die Senec Speicher werden oft mit Kaco oder Fronius Wechselrichter verbaut. Das passt. und bei quasie 3* Accu ist der Preis von 18k finde ich jetzt nicht wirklich extremst hoch. Ach ja Senec hatte dieses Jahr probleme mit Akkulieferung. Ettliche Anlagen die wir gebaut hatten waren anfangs nur mit 2,5Kw am laufen. Gut wir haben auch "nur" den elektrischen Anschluss hergestellt. Geplant, Verkauft und Modulfelder montiert haben andere. Da Arbeiten wir für 2 "Verkäufer" mit 2 Dachdecker Firmen. Hab mir deren Arbeit mal angesehn, also wo das Gerüst noch da war. Saubere Verlegung und auch die Gestellerdung wurde von denen nicht vergessen und auch korrekt durchgeführt.

Dann ist, wenn es eh mehr ein "ich will mal mein Können für mich sichtbar nutzen" nicht für andere, wo man das Schaffen vielleicht in 1.. oder 2.. oder gar nimmer Jahren sieht. Habe das dumme Gefühl, nacher Frauengerecht Visualisieren wird die größte Schwierigkeit an dem Projekt werden *ggg*


----------



## Blockmove (23 Dezember 2020)

@nade
Ich hab mich bewusst für den "Dorfelektriker" entschieden.
Wobei die Firma fast ausschließlich PV macht und auch für "Verkäufern" arbeitet.
So habe ich eine vernünftige Beratung bekommen ohne irgendwelche Tarife, Cloud- und Onlinedienste.
Da bei mir der Zählerplatz komplett neu gemacht werden muss, war mir ein "richtiger" Elektriker wichtig.

Ein Bekannter hat eine "Internet-PV" und hat jetzt nach 2 Jahren Ärger.
Verkabelung wurde unsachgemäß durchgeführt.

Frauengerechte Visualisierung ist kein Problem.
Einfach vorher zeigen und genehmigen lassen.
Solange nichts über Smartphone oder Tablet bedient werden muss, gibt's eigentlich keine Probleme


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (23 Dezember 2020)

> Ich hab mich bewusst für den "Dorfelektriker" entschieden.


Das ist eine gute Entscheidung. Ich hoffe das dies irgendwann auch wieder mehr Leute machen und
nicht alles per Internetanbieter und gefiltert nach "wer ist der günstigste"...


----------



## nade (23 Dezember 2020)

Richtig so. Also mit meiner Firma arbeiten wir auch nur im Tagesbaustellen bereich. Dafür haben wir mom sowieso zu viele Großprojekte für unsere "klitsche" mit 15 Leuten auf der Basutelle incl. den Azubis. Und ab 1.1 sind 2 weniger, da in Rente.
Ja eine Beratung der man vertrauen kann und eine Arbeit die man kennt, oder im Umfeld als gut im Dorffunk hört ist immer mehr wert als 500€ günstiger, aber dafür 2* mehr Ärger und Probleme.

Mein eigener Vorteil beim Bau einer PV ist eben das ich da keinen brauch der mir was macht. Gewährleistung und Absetzen des Arbeitslohns mal unberücksichtigt gelassen. Dafür bräucht ich dann bei so laut gedachten Ideen wie PV Strom, der Überschuss in Wasserstoff bzw Braungas wandeln und den dann in einem BHKW nachts in Strom und wärme umwandeln, Unterstützung bei der Regelung entwerfen und auch bei der sicheren Herstellung/Lagerung und verwendung dessen.
Eh jetzt einer kommt mit das ist Brand Gefährlich, ja dessen bin ich mir Bewußt, deswegen ist es ja auch nur ein Grundgedanke. Wobei die ersten "Brainstorm" Ideen sind mit einem bekannten bereits fast 10 Jahre alt, jetzt kommt die Energiewirtschaft auch so langsam auf die Idee den überschüssigen Solarstrom in Wasserstoff zu wandeln und auch das Wasserstoffbetriebene Autos ein höheres Potential haben als reine Batterie Elektro Autos.
Wobei zuletzt mit einem Firmenchef die Rede gehabt über sein Hybrid Auto. Er meinte eine reine 0 Nummer. 40Km elektrische Reichweite und wenn dann der Akku über den Verbrenner geladen wird hat er mal gleich einen Verbrauch von 14-15l. Und nächstes Jahr muß bei der Firma für die 3 Ladesteckdosen auch gleich noch ein eigener Zähler nachgerüstet werden, da der Ladestrom anderst steuerlich gehandhabt wird, als deren normaler Stromverbrauch der Firma.

Aber denk mal dir kommts eh ersteinmal auf die Umsetzung der Regelung an. Wenn das geht hat man ja immer noch die Möglichkeit dieses Spaßprojekt zu Geld zu machen. Das ist Forschung am eigenen Objekt.


----------



## Blockmove (23 Dezember 2020)

Ich mach Smarthome schon viele viele Jahre. Damals gab es den Begriff noch gar nicht.
Genauso ist es mit Industrie 4.0.
Bei beiden Gebieten sind es die Schnittstellen, die einem das Leben schwer machen bzw. die Herausforderung darstellen.
Überschußladen oder ähnliche Dinge sind vom Sachverhalt einfach.
Nur der Speicher spricht eben Schwäbisch, die Wallbox Österreichisch und der Umrichter spricht Fränkisch.
Und ich  muss halt jedem klar machen, was ich von ihnen will.

Zu Geld machen will ich das  nicht.
Ich hatte schon oft genug Anfragen von Privatpersonen oder Firmen, ob ich unterstütze.
Nur sowas taugt schlecht zum Geldverdienen.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## nade (23 Dezember 2020)

Oh weh, und die Heißwasserregelung spricht Saarländisch. *ggg* so viele Sprachen, das mit Python oder C diplomatisch verwurschdeln, das hat was.

https://www.e3dc.com/notstromfunktion/#Leistung Quasie Inselwechselrichter. Hab den mal bei einem Kunden stehn gesehen. Hat doch was mit der Notstromfunktion. Wenn der Solarstrom ausreicht einfach den Nabel zu den Energiegeier abgekapselt.
Aber da ist dann die Frage ob es zu deiner Anlage passt, und ob der Preis sich wirklich nacher gegenüber deinem bisherigen Angebot rechnet.


----------



## Blockmove (23 Dezember 2020)

Der Senec-Speicher hat eine Notstromfunktion.
Also im Notfall Kabeltrommel vom Senec-Speicher bis in die Wohnung 
Wenn sich mal wirklich die Stromausfälle häufen sollten, dann sind auch schnell mal eine Handvoll Schütze in die Unterverteilung eingebaut.

Langfristigbin ich mal gespannt, ob bei den E-Autos das Vehicle-to-Grid kommt.
Also das E-Auto rückspeisefähig wird


----------



## nade (23 Dezember 2020)

Vorher kommt die Abschaltung durch die EVU´s. Die dir dann um 16:57, wenn gerade von der Arbeit heim und eine längere weiterfahrt geplant, sagen... nöh du lädst jetzt nicht.
3 Phasig hat eben der Vorteil man muß nicht erst die ganze Verteilung auseinander reißen, um auf 1 Phase rum zu klemmen, oder eben eine 2. Verteilung die alles vom Netz her über Schütze wechselt was in Betrieb bleiben soll. 
Gut, am Ende wird man wohl eh die Stromkreise selektrieren damit möglichst Lange der Betrieb notwendiger Verbraucher gewährt bleibt. Also den Bälger ihr PC wird knallhart getrennt. Gekocht wird auf Gas oder Holz. Hauptsache der Kühlschrank, die Kühltruhe und etwas Licht ist noch in Betrieb. Bei längeren (Tage) Stromausfälle hat man denk ich evtl. andere Probleme, wie z.B. Wasserversorgung.

Nun ja, wollt dir nur den Wechselrichter nicht vorenthalten. da wird eigentlich die komplette Zuleitung nach dem EVU Zähler über den Wechselrichter geschliffen, da ist dann nacher nacher auch ein Stromzähler mit drin. erinnert mich irgendwie an unseren Kunden, ein MHKW, dem ich die letzten Monate 17 Janizza Zähler hab nachrüsten müssen, weil alles was nicht für den Betrieb verbrauchte Leistung genutzt wird hat gefälligst erfasst zu werden (so die EU). 3 Mobilfunkanbieter waren sowieso, dann deren Notstrom, Wartungs Verteiler, Absauganlagen (Verteiler an den Stellplätzen) EDV Stromkreise.... Frag mich echt wo bei Stromerzeugung etwa 15MW und Einspeiseleistung von 10MW sich die paar 100Kwh der einzelnen bemerkbar machen sollen. Aber egal das bisken hat ja auch nur ca 60Tsnd€ kost. Gelobt sei die Statisitsche Erfassung und .. ja war eine gediegene Arbeit. Nächstes jahr werden nochmal 10 bereits vorhandene Zähler auch so Umgestellt. 

Egal. Hat noch wer was an günstigen Vorschlägen für unseren Schwaben? Vielleicht ein kleines Äffchen das an einem Drehrad sitzt und je nach Stromfluss die Heizung regelt?


----------



## Holger0504 (18 August 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Kollegen,
> 
> ich kann mein Brauchwasser durch Heizstäbe in meinem Speicher auch elektr. erwärmen.
> Bislang erfolgt die Regelung einfach über einen 3 phasigen Thermostat mit Schaltkontakten.
> ...


Hallo,
wir empfehlen die Geräte von RS Elektroniksysteme GmbH (sind auch die von Thermokon und EAP). Es sind  technisch ausgreifte Geräte
und der Support ist vorbildhaft. Sie bieten  auch ein Gerät an, das LSG (Leistungssteuergerät), das die erzeugte PV-Leistung erfasst und den
Thyristorsteller zur Wärmeerzeugung entsprechend ansteuert. Die Thyristorcontroller (Tycos) besitzen eine Netzdrossel, die zusätzlich
Oberwellen und Hf stark filtert!
Gruß Holger


----------



## Holger0504 (18 August 2021)

GLT schrieb:


> Vlt. ist da was für dich bei
> http://www.chiemtronic.de/


Vergiß diese, wenn du eine vernünftige Anlage aufbauen willst.
gruß Holger


----------



## Blockmove (19 August 2021)

Seit Anfang Juli ist die Anlage auf dem Dach und zusammen mit dem Speicher in Betrieb.
Der Senec-Speicher ist datentechnisch klasse. Du bekommst alle Daten über die Schnittstelle.
Zusätzliche Zähler brauch ich nicht.
Der Heizstab wird einfach über 3 Schütze geschaltet.
Steuerung über eine Eaton Easy E4 und ioBroker.
Ist (aktuell) die günstigste Lösung für mich.
Da bin ich gerade am Aufbau.
Falls die Easy E4 mal endlich geliefert wird 

Vielen Dank für die zahlreichen Tipps


----------



## GLT (19 August 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Der Heizstab wird einfach über 3 Schütze geschaltet.
> Steuerung über eine Eaton Easy E4 und ioBroker.


Anfänglich habe ich das auch so gelöst, aber noch ohne IoT.
Wenn die Leistungssprünge passen, why Not.


----------



## GLT (19 August 2021)

Holger0504 schrieb:


> Vergiß diese, wenn du eine vernünftige Anlage aufbauen willst.


Würdest Du freundlicherweise mich /uns erhellen bezüglich deiner Einschätzung?


----------



## Blockmove (19 August 2021)

GLT schrieb:


> Anfänglich habe ich das auch so gelöst, aber noch ohne IoT.
> Wenn die Leistungssprünge passen, why Not.



Wenn ich schaue, was vernünftige Steller mit Filter kosten, dann ist es nicht ganz billig.
Ein paar Schütze und eine Blechkiste lagen rum. Die Eaton Easy E4 kostet ca. 140€.
Leistungssprünge gleicht der PV-Speicher aus.


----------



## Oberchefe (19 August 2021)

> Würdest Du freundlicherweise mich /uns erhellen bezüglich deiner Einschätzung?


Sieht mir stark nach einem nur für Werbung erstellten Account aus, Leichen fleddern und dann Konkurrenten schlecht machen


----------



## GLT (19 August 2021)

@Oberchefe 
Den Eindruck hab ich bislang auch.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (19 August 2021)

Holger0504 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wir empfehlen die Geräte von RS





Oberchefe schrieb:


> Sieht mir stark nach einem nur für Werbung erstellten Account aus, Leichen fleddern und dann Konkurrenten schlecht machen


Ja, den Eindruck habe ich auch. Alleine schon dieses "Wir empfehlen...." sagt ja schon einiges aus


----------



## themasterchris (20 Juni 2022)

Muss das Thema noch mal ausgraben. Hat sich da eigentlich noch mal jemand dran versucht es mit den Thyrisotrstellern von Pohltechnik zu machen? Hab nämlich aktuell einen Fronius Ohmpiloten am laufen und das funktioniert auch alles sehr gut, aber der hat mir leider zu wenig Einstellmöglichkeiten. Da ich sowieso eine S7 im Haus am laufen habe, hab ich mir überlegt es selbst umzusetzen. Deshalb hier die Frage hat das jemand schon mal so ähnlich? Also mit Thyristorsteller?


----------



## Blockmove (20 Juni 2022)

themasterchris schrieb:


> Muss das Thema noch mal ausgraben. Hat sich da eigentlich noch mal jemand dran versucht es mit den Thyrisotrstellern von Pohltechnik zu machen? Hab nämlich aktuell einen Fronius Ohmpiloten am laufen und das funktioniert auch alles sehr gut, aber der hat mir leider zu wenig Einstellmöglichkeiten. Da ich sowieso eine S7 im Haus am laufen habe, hab ich mir überlegt es selbst umzusetzen. Deshalb hier die Frage hat das jemand schon mal so ähnlich? Also mit Thyristorsteller?


Ich kenn jetzt den Fronius Ohmpilot nicht im Detail, aber soweit ich weiß, kann der doch stufenlos regeln und hat div. Kommunikationsschnittstellen. Daher würde ich versuchen, dass der Ohmpilot nicht direkt mit dem Umrichter kommuniziert, sondern in deinem Fall mit der S7.
Für meinen Senec Speicher gibt es auch eine Heizstab-Steuerung, aber die war mir auch zu unflexibel (und zu teuer).
Daher hab ich das über ioBroker und eine Logo und 3 Schütze gelöst.


----------



## Plan_B (20 Juni 2022)

Ich werfe mal Pulspaketsteuerung ein. Hat wesentlich besseren Wirkungsgrad und geringstmögliche EMV Probleme im Vergleich zu Phasenanschnitt.


----------



## Blockmove (20 Juni 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Ich werfe mal Pulspaketsteuerung ein. Hat wesentlich besseren Wirkungsgrad und geringstmögliche EMV Probleme im Vergleich zu Phasenanschnitt.


Ich bleib bei meinen 3 Schützen ... Die haben noch weniger EMV-Probleme  😜
Spass beiseite:
Bei der Sache muss man den Aufwand schon sehr genau im Blick haben damit sich sowas wirtschaftlich rechnet.


----------



## Plan_B (20 Juni 2022)

Die Paketsteuerung braucht nur Nullspannungsschaltende SSR, wenn man eine Sps oder einen microcontroller hat.
Hab so sogar mal meine Solarpumpe angesteuert.


----------



## Blockmove (20 Juni 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Die Paketsteuerung braucht nur Nullspannungsschaltende SSR, wenn man eine Sps oder einen microcontroller hat.
> Hab so sogar mal meine Solarpumpe angesteuert.


Die meisten industriellen SSR sind sowieso nullspannungsschaltend.
Daher lässt sich sowas auch mit einer SPS umsetzten.
Wo man (wahrscheinlich) aufpassen muss, ist die Abfrage der Zähler für die Überschussberechnung.
Ich bekomm nur alle x Sekunden die Zählerwerte vom Speicher übertragen.


----------



## themasterchris (20 Juni 2022)

Damit kann ich dann aber nicht die Leistung regulieren, sondern nur die 3kW zu bzw. abschalten richtig?


----------



## Plan_B (20 Juni 2022)

Nicht richtig.
Über die Zeit integriert ist Pulspaket auch eine Leistungssteuerung (Leistung ist Arbeit je Zeiteinheit).
Es werden immer nur gewisse Anzahlen Sinushalbwellen, gefolgt von einer Pause durchgelassen. Im Gegensatz zu einer Motoransteuerung ist ein DC-Anteil durch z.B mehr positive Halbwellen nicht schädlich.
Ob der Zähler das korrekt erfasst? Keine Ahnung! Müsste man mal drüber nachdenken.


----------



## themasterchris (20 Juni 2022)

Und wie wird das mit einer SPS realisiert?


----------



## Hesse (20 Juni 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Der Senec-Speicher hat eine Notstromfunktion.


Wenn er mal nicht per Fernabschaltung vom Hersteller abgeschaltet ist.


----------



## Plan_B (20 Juni 2022)

themasterchris schrieb:


> Und wie wird das mit einer SPS realisiert?


Eine Halbwelle dauert 10ms.
Du denkst Dir eine PWM- Periode aus. Sagen wir, 200ms. Dann schaltest Du entsprechend für eine Zahl von 10ms-Inkrementen an, sagen wir mal 6 (60ms). Das wären dann ca.30%.

Zeitliche ungenauigkeiten verzeiht die Nullspannungsschaltung. An einem Heizwiderstand ist dann auch egal, ob das ganze sehr Präzise ist.


----------



## Hesse (21 Juni 2022)

Das Ganze soll doch für die Eingenverbrauchssteurung einer PV-Anlage gehen oder ?
Ich mach das auch mit Schützen so wie Blockmove.

Mein Befürchtung bei verwendung PWM: Hier Verschenkt man doch die Leistung in den Impulspausen . auch wenn das mur Millisekunden sind 20% Ed sind auch 80% Pause. 1. Wer puffert bzw. gleicht das aus? 2.Können die WR das ? 3.Ist das Gut ?
4. Oder ist meine Gedanke falsch?


----------



## Plan_B (21 Juni 2022)

Hesse schrieb:


> Das Ganze soll doch für die Eingenverbrauchssteurung einer PV-Anlage gehen oder ?
> Ich mach das auch mit Schützen so wie Blockmove.
> 
> Mein Befürchtung bei verwendung PWM: Hier Verschenkt man doch die Leistung in den Impulspausen . auch wenn das mur Millisekunden sind 20% Ed sind auch 80% Pause. 1. Wer puffert bzw. gleicht das aus?


Das Netz bzw. der ZK-Kondensator des WR.


Hesse schrieb:


> 2.Können die WR das ?


Ich sehe da keine Probleme. Höchstens im Imselbetrieb.


Hesse schrieb:


> 3.Ist das Gut ?
> 4. Oder ist meine Gedanke falsch?


Interessante Fragen. Es fehlt noch:
5. Saldiert der Zähler des Netzanbieters das korrekt?


----------



## themasterchris (21 Juni 2022)

Naja ich verschenke ja nichts, da die Leistung ja gar nicht da ist. Der Gedanke ist ja bei einem 9kW Heizstab auf 3 Phasen, dass ich eine Phase regeln kann. Sprich sagen wir von 100W - 3000W. Somit kann ich ja sämtliche Leistungen von 100W - 9kW abdecken.
Hat meine PV nur einen Überschuss von 1,4kW wird nur die eine Phase auf 1,4kW geregelt. Hab ich einen Überschuss von 4,4kW regle ich Phase 1 auf 1,4kW und schalte eine 2te Phase hinzu (das natürlich über Schütz oder Relais). 

Am liebsten wäre mir was, wo ich analog mit 0-10V oder 4-20mA regeln kann.


----------



## Hesse (21 Juni 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> 5. Saldiert der Zähler des Netzanbieters das korrekt?


Genau mit deiner Antwort :


Plan_B schrieb:


> Das Netz bzw.



----


themasterchris schrieb:


> Der Gedanke ist ja bei einem 9kW Heizstab auf 3 Phasen


Das sind doch bestimmt drei einzelne Heizkörper, die kann man doch durch intelligente Verschaltung mit Relais/Schütz recht gut Stufig verschalten.

Ich habe 3x 2KW verschalte die mit drei Relais (20A) so da ich eine Abstufung von
670W/1000W/1330W/3000W/4000W erreiche.

und muss so nicht die ZK-Kondensator des WR. quellen.


themasterchris schrieb:


> Naja ich verschenke ja nichts, da die Leistung ja gar nicht da ist


Sicher ? wenn du 9Kw zuschaltest, wenn es auch nur für Milisekunden  ist, du aber nur 6kW hast dann „Kaufst du doch 3kW für diese ms zu. Ode Nicht ?


----------



## Blockmove (21 Juni 2022)

themasterchris schrieb:


> Naja ich verschenke ja nichts, da die Leistung ja gar nicht da ist. Der Gedanke ist ja bei einem 9kW Heizstab auf 3 Phasen, dass ich eine Phase regeln kann. Sprich sagen wir von 100W - 3000W. Somit kann ich ja sämtliche Leistungen von 100W - 9kW abdecken.
> Hat meine PV nur einen Überschuss von 1,4kW wird nur die eine Phase auf 1,4kW geregelt. Hab ich einen Überschuss von 4,4kW regle ich Phase 1 auf 1,4kW und schalte eine 2te Phase hinzu (das natürlich über Schütz oder Relais).
> 
> Am liebsten wäre mir was, wo ich analog mit 0-10V oder 4-20mA regeln kann.


Ganz so einfach ist das Spiel nun doch nicht.
Dein Umrichter hat nur eine gewisse Leistung pro Phase und die Belastung der "normalen" Verbraucher im Haus ist auch nicht symmetrisch.
Dazu kommt noch das Thema Messwertübermittlung und Auswertung. Je nach Hardware bekommst du nur alle x Sekunden aktuelle Messwerte.


----------



## themasterchris (21 Juni 2022)

Naja aktuell ist es ja so schon verbaut nur halt ein fertiges System, dass recht wenig Einstellmöglichkeiten hat.
Der Fronius Ohmpilot macht es ja genau so wie ich es oben beschrieben hab.

An die Daten komme ich eigentlich recht gut und auch schnell. Das läuft alles über Modbus TCP und hier krieg ich die Daten doch recht schnell geliefert. Also ich behaupte unter 1s. 

Der Ohmpilot hat auf L1 eine Regelung der Leistung von 100W - 3000W
auf L2 und L3 einfach ein Relais das dazu bzw abgeschaltet wird. Die Daten holt er sich ebenfalls per Modbus vom Wechselrichter.


----------



## Blockmove (21 Juni 2022)

themasterchris schrieb:


> Der Ohmpilot hat auf L1 eine Regelung der Leistung von 100W - 3000W
> auf L2 und L3 einfach ein Relais das dazu bzw abgeschaltet wird. Die Daten holt er sich ebenfalls per Modbus vom Wechselrichter.



Also so ganz durchschau ich das Prinzip nicht.
Was kann der Wechselrichter pro Phase?
Wenn L1 z.B. durch Kochfeld und Waschmaschine gut ausgelastet ist, dann hab ich doch nur Überschuss auf L2 und L3.
Und da kann ich nur zuschalten und nicht regeln?
Oder überseh ich jetzt da was?


----------



## Hesse (21 Juni 2022)

themasterchris schrieb:


> Der Fronius Ohmpilot macht es ja genau so wie ich es oben beschrieben hab.


OK, gebe dir recht.
Die Beschreibung von dem Ohmpilot liest sich sehr schön.
Ist wohl eine Wunderteil …

Gibt es Bilder von den Teil geöffnet?
Hat der Filter und evtl. eine eigen ZK Kondensatoren?

Hat jemand das Teil? und kann sagen wie der Bezugszähler bei einer ausregelungs  von ED 50% zählt ?


----------



## themasterchris (21 Juni 2022)

Also ich hab hier 2x WR (1x GEN24 mit 10kW und 1x Symo 20kW). Pro Phase sind es also grob 10kW die maximal zur Verfügung stehen. 
Das stimmt schon wenn deine L1 schon ziemlich ausgelastet ist wird es schwierig, darüber hab ich mir ehrlich gesagt noch nicht so die Gedanken gemacht. 🙈

Ja funktioniert auch echt wunderbar dieser Ohmpilot. Kann auch gerne mal Fotos davon machen und hier rein stellen. Der Bezugszähler bleibt ruhig soweit ich das sehe auch bei einer Ausregelung von 50%.


----------



## themasterchris (21 Juni 2022)

Hab hier mal ein paar Bilder zusammen gesucht:


----------



## Blockmove (21 Juni 2022)

themasterchris schrieb:


> Also ich hab hier 2x WR (1x GEN24 mit 10kW und 1x Symo 20kW). Pro Phase sind es also grob 10kW die maximal zur Verfügung stehen.
> Das stimmt schon wenn deine L1 schon ziemlich ausgelastet ist wird es schwierig, darüber hab ich mir ehrlich gesagt noch nicht so die Gedanken gemacht. 🙈
> 
> Ja funktioniert auch echt wunderbar dieser Ohmpilot. Kann auch gerne mal Fotos davon machen und hier rein stellen. Der Bezugszähler bleibt ruhig soweit ich das sehe auch bei einer Ausregelung von 50%.


Wenn das Teil so gut funktioniert, dann würde ich aber wirklich versuchen den zu behalten.
Ist das Kommunikationsprotokoll bekannt?


----------



## Plan_B (21 Juni 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> och nur Überschuss auf L2 und L3


Sollte imho keine Rolle spielen bei einem Zweiwegezähler.
Bei getrennten Zählern ist das anders.


----------



## themasterchris (21 Juni 2022)

Nein Kommunikationsprotokoll ist leider nicht bekannt. Mir ist auch nicht bekannt, ob man von "außen" was an der Regelung ändern kann. Im Endeffekt macht er das eigentlich so lange bis kein Überschuss mehr vorhanden ist. Ich hab nun noch einen Temperatursensor mit eingebaut, der ab einer Temperatur dann abschaltet. Wenn ich aber nun möchte, dass er meinen Puffer mehr belädt, da die nächsten Tage nicht so tolles Wetter ist. Muss ich das jedes mal händisch ändern (also die Temperatur) und das möchte ich eigentlich nicht.


----------



## Blockmove (21 Juni 2022)

themasterchris schrieb:


> Nein Kommunikationsprotokoll ist leider nicht bekannt. Mir ist auch nicht bekannt, ob man von "außen" was an der Regelung ändern kann. Im Endeffekt macht er das eigentlich so lange bis kein Überschuss mehr vorhanden ist. Ich hab nun noch einen Temperatursensor mit eingebaut, der ab einer Temperatur dann abschaltet. Wenn ich aber nun möchte, dass er meinen Puffer mehr belädt, da die nächsten Tage nicht so tolles Wetter ist. Muss ich das jedes mal händisch ändern (also die Temperatur) und das möchte ich eigentlich nicht.



Google-Suche sagt, dass das Teil eigentlich per Modbus TCP gemäß SunSpec kommunizieren kann.
Also sowas lässt sich entweder per SPS oder z.B. mit ioBroker "nachbauen"


----------



## themasterchris (21 Juni 2022)

D.h wie krieg ich die Daten aus dem Ohmpiloten? bzw wie kann ich die dort verändern?


----------



## Blockmove (21 Juni 2022)

themasterchris schrieb:


> D.h wie krieg ich die Daten aus dem Ohmpiloten? bzw wie kann ich die dort verändern?


Der Ohmpilot liest die Daten aus einem Wechselrichter.
Du kannst nun z.B. mit der SPS deinen Wechselrichter auslesen.
Anschliessend die Werte anpassen und über Modbus deinem Ohmpilot unterjubeln.

Das Thema verlangt aber schon etwas an SPS-Kenntnissen.


----------



## themasterchris (21 Juni 2022)

Puh guter Ansatz nur wie Koppel ich das Ganze?


----------



## Blockmove (21 Juni 2022)

themasterchris schrieb:


> Puh guter Ansatz nur wie Koppel ich das Ganze?



Ethernet (Kabel oder WLAN) mit Modbus TCP sollten Wechselrichter und Ohmpilot können.


----------

